# Zimbabwe - Stock Market ways



## RichKid (25 April 2006)

The whole country collapses but the market keeps going, what a curiosity, if only it wasn't so serious for the rest of the population. BTW a number of smaller African countries have hi-tech automated exchanges so it's not like this is the rule: http://www.guardian.co.uk/zimbabwe/article/0,,1760715,00.html


----------

